# can ayone help



## lucylocket (Sep 28, 2005)

hi all 

if anyone has a list of things eg fruits and veg for rabbits to eat as we are trying lucy with different things 

varna 

xxxx


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 28, 2005)

Click here, Varna:

http://earthhome.tripod.com/saferab.html

or here:

http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html



Laura


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 28, 2005)

Does anyone know if it's okay for rabbits to eatrice cakes? I was eating a rice cake last night and littleMr. "I'll just help myself" came right up and started munching on theother side! I was laughing too hard to stop him right away,but I didn't let him eat much. I think he liked the crunch -it sure wasn't the flavor - because he left most of it on my lap beforehe ran away!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 28, 2005)

Hee hee. That's why I don't eat when the buns are out!

I don't remember where I got this, but it's in my rabbit info folder:

Also do not feed:iceberg lettuce, cookies, crackers, nuts, seeds, salty or sugarysnacks, breakfast cereals (including oatmeal) or other starchy snacks.These promote obestity, intestinal disorders and liver damage. Don't doit! 

Edit: I do give my bunnies a sprinkle of oats every day and they love it and do fine.

A rabbit is a lagomorph,not a rodent. His/her digestive tract is physiologically more similarto that of a horse than to any other animal. Lots of hay and high-fiberfoods will keep your rabbit healthy for a long time. 

Laura


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, Laura. He seems okaytoday. He was muching on his hay as usual when I left thismorning. I'l just be more careful next time. OrI'll have to teach him some manners! He took me by surprisebecause he's usually only interested if I'm eating something sweet!


----------



## Zee (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi BunnyMom

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/packet/abcvegi.html

You can find a complete listing

or http://clix.to/bunnies is my site where I have list of safe foods, poisonous plants etc...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm sure he'll be fine. Mygirlswill vacuum up anything that's dropped on the floor, sowe have to be careful. Plus, Baby recently discovered she canjump up on the sofa. I catch her up there almost everymorning now when they're out for playtime. She was beingsneaky about it at first, but the other night, she jumped up therewhile I was sitting there, watching TV. I guess she's notscared of me anymore!


----------



## bluebird (Sep 29, 2005)

i disagree that oatmeal is not safe,I feed allmy show rabbits oatmeal so do many of my friends,also shredded wheat iscommonly fed to condition.as is sunflower seeds.bluebird


----------



## sfritzp (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree that oatmeal is good in limited portions. I give mine only one tablespoon a day, and they concider it a great treat.
Maggie, who I've had only about 3 weeks now, evidently hadn't hadoatmeal before, and her first day here put her nose up to it. Shewatched Nicky scarfing it down, however, and decided to try it. Nowwhen I open the cabinet and take out the oatmeal container, she comesrunning and is climbing up my leg! She is very thin (was found inan abandoned house starving in a cage) so I am sneaking her abit extra during the day to get some weight on her. She isstealing Nick's portion, too! But Nick is in love,:love: andlets her take it!


----------



## Bunnybarn123 (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree with bluebird, I have been giving myrabbits "old fashioned oats" since I began raising rabbits. Especiallybabies that are weaning get oats in with their pellets. My Sr. Animalsget the little black sunflower seeds mixed in with their pellets. Notalot but some are good for conditioning. 

Pam


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 29, 2005)

I give mine a sprinkle of oats every morning ontop of their food. They love it.I shouldhave deleted that part of my paste!

If the container is within reach, Snuggy will turn it over, hoping thetop comes off. She succeeded once before and hadherwhole head in the container when I got to her. 

Laura


----------



## shadow10978 (Sep 29, 2005)

Lol bunnysmom if you think him steeling a pieceof rice cake is bad, I have a 2 year old dutch who will eat whatever mykids are having for dinner lol.... My youngest used to share his dinnerwith Funny Bunny {veggie, meat, rice, potatos etc}. He is a horridbegger now because of it too, but not over weight or anything likethat.... Course it might have something to do with the fact that he iscurrently residing at Gypsy's house lol far away from the dinner table.


----------



##  (Sep 29, 2005)

I Give myRabbits oatmeal all the time ,and just introduced them to plain Mini wheats, they love thelittle treats Iput in , as long as everything that issafe for them is given in moderation it shouldntbother them . 

Rice cakes are just that rice compressedinto cakes , look onthe packageand see what additives are in there also , If themain ingrediantis Rice and theres nosugar or salt it should be finehe nipped off a bit . 

I have a friend whos rabbitwill run a mile for a nip of steak .as long as their systemtolerates it it really shouldnt be much of aproblem . I DO NOT recomend feeding meat productsto rabbits . this particular rabbit is notof the Norm . Do NOT try this at home .


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 29, 2005)

Shadow: Lol - you have a beggartoo! How funny! I had no idea rabbits would beguntil this little guy.

Gypsy: No additives - just plain, organic, blah ricecake. I'm trying to eat healthy. As for steak,he's got no interest.


----------



## brimmhere (Sep 29, 2005)

i have some very useful info on my website that includes safe foods and more feel free to take a peek 



http://www.freewebs.com/kipperscorner


----------

